# FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE DVD?



## SnowRabbit (Dec 24, 2008)

Where can i find the official 7.0-RELEASE-i386-DVD??
I don't like too use cdroms


----------



## general (Dec 24, 2008)

you can do it yourself.


----------



## SnowRabbit (Dec 24, 2008)

Already working on it. 
Hope there will still be official release.


----------



## vermaden (Dec 24, 2008)

SnowRabbit said:
			
		

> Already working on it.
> Hope there will still be official release.



There will not be any official DVD release for 7.0-RELEASE, there will be 7.1-RELEASE DVD ISO images thou, search torrents, there are a lot FreeBSD DVD ISO images.


----------



## SnowRabbit (Dec 24, 2008)

okay thanks


----------



## mfaridi (Dec 24, 2008)

you can use this link for create FreeBSD DVD

http://it.toolbox.com/blogs/bsd-guru/creating-your-own-freebsd-70-dvd-22791


----------



## rocketman (Dec 26, 2008)

*Thanks mfaridi*

I could not remember where I found it.


----------

